# Lake Jackson area Hobby Shop



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just wanted everyone to know that there is place to get parts, tires, fuel, etc. in the Lake Jackson area. Good prices too! O'donnell buggies, Rocket Science fuel 20%, 25%, 30%, O.S., Novarossi, and Axe Rossi engines, Proline tires, AKA tires/wheels, MC59 and P3 plugs, etc. *Joes Hobby Room* a small but growing place located inside of Joe Garrett's Medical Center Pharmacy located behind Brazosport Memorial Hospital in Lake Jackson, 15 minutes from Ken's River Racetrack in Brazoria. *Contact Joe at 979-299-1795* Monday - Friday 9-5:30. Joe will even bring your parts to the track on Friday nights if you need him to. No more trips to H-Town!


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

finally woot woot


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

way to go joe if i need someting i well call you :brew:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was intrested till I saw what was advertisin for em. tweebs are on every corner on the internet


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Pills & Parts what a concept


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ouch! That hurts Madman


----------

